# Babies nipples are diff colours and sizes?? (10 month old)



## roxie78

We have noticed that Thomas' one nipple is small and pale and quite normal looking but the other one is bigger and has gone quite dark pinky/red over the last few weeks. He has eczema and tends to scratch round it a lot too. Then today it has gone a bit dry and flaky too. Any clues? He is almost 10 months. :shrug:


----------



## shampain

Dunno hun but one of Paddys nipples is quite pink and is normal and his other is pale and inverted. Doctors have seen it and never mentioned anything! x


----------



## roxie78

Thanks. Typically today it looks a bit better!


----------



## 2bmum

My oliver had this, hv told me it can be to do with hormones in mums milk if bf. Hope that helps.


----------

